# Whats up with no DJS



## Paul Secic

Are the DJS on strike or something? What's going on??


----------



## machavez00

Matt The Cat, formerly one of the 50's on 5 DJ's posted this link on his FB page.

In a move that's modest but still frustrating, SiriusXM satellite radio has taken the disc jockeys off two more music channels, 50s on 5 and 90s on 9.
As it happens, this erases several jocks that New York listeners know, including WAXQ (104.3 FM) morning man Jim Kerr, Pat St. John and Norm N. Nite, all of whom hosted shows on the '50s channel.
SiriusXM saves a few bucks in salaries here. The main goal, presumably, is making those channels music-intensive - a trend that has permeated all of music radio over the last 10 years.
The thinking is that listeners want music, not voices.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/sirius-xm-dumps-djs-50s-90s-channels-article-1.1601863#ixzz2t8MxkrH9


----------



## WestDC

machavez00 said:


> Matt The Cat, formerly one of the 50's on 5 DJ's posted this link on his FB page.
> 
> In a move that's modest but still frustrating, SiriusXM satellite radio has taken the disc jockeys off two more music channels, 50s on 5 and 90s on 9.
> As it happens, this erases several jocks that New York listeners know, including WAXQ (104.3 FM) morning man Jim Kerr, Pat St. John and Norm N. Nite, all of whom hosted shows on the '50s channel.
> SiriusXM saves a few bucks in salaries here. The main goal, presumably, is making those channels music-intensive - a trend that has permeated all of music radio over the last 10 years.
> The thinking is that listeners want music, not voices.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/sirius-xm-dumps-djs-50s-90s-channels-article-1.1601863#ixzz2t8MxkrH9


You are very correct - I cancelled my service -because of the added Voices.


----------



## SayWhat?

Dump the Yakkety-Mouths? YEAH!!! YahOO!! YIPPEE!!

Now if we could get broadcast stations to do that, I might be able to listen to radio again.


----------



## lucky13

I just heard Pat St. John on 60s on 6.
I remember him from WPLJ.
I even remember when WPLJ was WABC-FM.


----------



## Dude111

> The thinking is that listeners want music, not voices.


Hehe,amazing........ After all these years they finally are realising this??


----------



## peds48

Dude111 said:


> Hehe,amazing........ After all these years they finally are realising this??


Well depends. I listen to my Morning Talk Show because of the host(s). I certainly like less music there.


----------



## inkahauts

I don't see why with all the channels they can't have a mixture of both.


----------



## vfr781rider

I wish they'd take them off the Pulse. I get so tired of the same old morning antics every freaking day. I just want music!


----------



## gov

Technically, would it be that hard to have a subchannel with narration, DJ, descriptive audio, etc. that could be selected or not by the listener ??


My Starmate 5 is 'aware' of the titles played on other channels and alerts me if something I consider a favorite turns up on another channel, it can't be that hard to have as an an option a DJ on a given channel or not.


----------



## Paul Secic

inkahauts said:


> I don't see why with all the channels they can't have a mixture of both.


I agree!


----------



## scr

Good news about the 50's on 5 I'll have to listen to it now.

I really wouldn't mind the DJ chatter if they wouldn't talk once the music starts. I never liked it on free OTA radio and I like it even less when I'm paying royalties to listen to music on XM. It would seem like there is some kind of prize to win for the most worthless words said during the song intro. If they would just shut up once the music started till it stopped all would be fine with me that's why I have mute.


----------



## ces1948

I kind of like the chatter on the 50's, 60's and 70's channels. I've heard most of the songs a million times so hearing the DJ's actually involks the feel of being back in those days and listening to the radio. JMO


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47

scr said:


> Good news about the 50's on 5 I'll have to listen to it now.
> 
> I really wouldn't mind the DJ chatter if they wouldn't talk once the music starts. I never liked it on free OTA radio and I like it even less when I'm paying royalties to listen to music on XM. It would seem like there is some kind of prize to win for the most worthless words said during the song intro. If they would just shut up once the music started till it stopped all would be fine with me that's why I have mute.


it always made it hard to record your favorite songs on a reel to reel or cassette tape, had to wait till talking stopped this would cut off part of the song.


----------



## James Long

One is paying royalties to LISTEN, not to record.


----------



## SeaBeagle

To me I prefer listing to a radio station where the DJ announces the name of the song and artist either after every song or every other song. Stations that play songs with put any announcers seem boring. Makes a radio station seem more listener friendly with the announcing of song and artist, time announcements, weather announcements.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ground_pounder

I hope they get rid of em all. i'm so sick of hearing yackity mouths about nonsence I pay for music I want music. if I want to hear yackity mouths than i'll tune to a talk station


----------



## gjrhine

kind of like newbie posters.


----------



## James Long

Let's talk about the thread topics not the posters.


----------



## SeaBeagle

Boring with out voice interaction. If one does not want ant talk on their stations then subscribe to XM radio.

Local radio stations particularly AM stations should have disk jockeys. Now then there is the stations that have way too muck talking and no music. Now I agree that needs to be changed. All that is said on those stations is the same thing over and over again.




Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ground_pounder

I wish they would get rid of the dj's as some of them are annoying. though to be more honest I think they should get rid of some of the over paid celebs to keep the costs down but that's just me!! I wonder how many people listen to howard since he went to sxm from my understanding he didn't attract as many subs as he claimed he would and they paid him that nice pay check :eek2: . and now he's crying that he has to work 3 days a week poor thing must be nice :hurah:


----------



## SeaBeagle

SeaBeagle said:


> Boring with out voice interaction. If one does not want ant talk on their stations then subscribe to XM radio.
> 
> Local radio stations particularly AM stations should have disk jockeys. Now then there is the stations that have way too muck talking and no music. Now I agree that needs to be changed. All that is said on those stations is the same thing over and over again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


 I do not have satellite radio but used to. I agree. I listed to a station from Work Boston Salem, NC and either between each record played or every two records the disk jockey will announce the name of the sine and the singer. Also will announce the time, temperature and things like that.

Verrrrrry boring without announcers.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## RAD

machavez00 said:


> The thinking is that listeners want music, not voices.


That's what I prefer.


----------



## trh

ground_pounder said:


> I wonder how many people listen to howard since he went to sxm from my understanding he didn't attract as many subs as he claimed he would and they paid him that nice pay check :eek2: . and now he's crying that he has to work 3 days a week poor thing must be nice :hurah:


Why do you care? You posted two weeks ago that you cancelled your service.

Stern got hefty payouts for exceeding subscriber gains when he went to Sirius (over 34 million shares in 2006 and 22 million shares in 2007) (although he did try to take 'credit' for the subscriber gains as a result of the merger between Sirius and XM).

In an article about his upcoming contract renewal, a Bloomberg article had this to say:


> "_The Howard Stern Show_ is still the single most important piece of content that SiriusXM has-and the most expensive," says Barton Crockett, an analyst with FBR Capital Markets. He estimates that Stern's contract costs his employer about $80 million a year. "I think he's worth every penny. It would be great for them if they can keep Howard Stern."


I don't listen to Stern, but he certainly has enough followers that he'll end up with another huge contract from SiriusXM.


----------



## ground_pounder

trh said:


> Why do you care? You posted two weeks ago that you cancelled your service.
> 
> Stern got hefty payouts for exceeding subscriber gains when he went to Sirius (over 34 million shares in 2006 and 22 million shares in 2007) (although he did try to take 'credit' for the subscriber gains as a result of the merger between Sirius and XM).
> 
> In an article about his upcoming contract renewal, a Bloomberg article had this to say:
> 
> I don't listen to Stern, but he certainly has enough followers that he'll end up with another huge contract from SiriusXM.


I know that I cancelled my service two weeks ago but they started calling me for me to re sign up. I said I threw my radios out. then the rep looked at something on the computer and came back and said since that I was a long time sub that they could send me a free radio since mine died then offered me 6 months for 21.00 I admit it I could not deny the offer. though i'm sure there still trying to hold onto subs to look good in the eyes of there share holders since they have aggressive marketing. I don't listen to stern but I do know that he did get hefty payouts but I heard that he didn't attract as many subs as he said that he would.


----------



## ground_pounder

RAD said:


> That's what I prefer.


same here I prefer music not voices :bang :nono2:


----------



## trh

ground_pounder said:


> I don't listen to stern but I do know that he did get hefty payouts but I heard that he didn't attract as many subs as he said that he would.


He met (or exceeded) the amount in his contract, otherwise they wouldn't have given him more than 50 million shares of stock.

Nice that they sent you a new radio. Enjoy.


----------



## SeaBeagle

ground_pounder said:


> same here I prefer music not voices :bang :nono2:


What radio stations do disk jockeys say bang and nono.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## gjrhine

trh said:


> Why do you care? You posted two weeks ago that you cancelled your service.


I don't even care what he whines, er cares about.


----------

